# Soap Goods



## SilverFox (Jul 9, 2011)

I've ordered from them in the past and got my orders quickly. But this time...ugh. I ordered on June 23rd and STILL haven't gotten it. I emailed a few days ago. No response. I called yesterday but they're closed on Fridays. I just emailed again. I'm only one state away. The tracking number is also invalid. 

Any one else having trouble with them lately?


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 12, 2011)

I finally heard back from them. They didn't get my first email for some reason and their voicemail is full. They are shipping out a new order today. I really like them and hate that this order got messed up both shipping wise and communication wise.  Looks like the shipping company is the one that messed up though.


----------



## krissy (Jul 12, 2011)

i use soap goods for a lot of stuff since it is local, but i did have the same issue with them not getting my emails or emailing me back. but i just went into the warehouse and my stuff was ready to pick up. they are really nice over there.


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 12, 2011)

I would totally pick it up if I lived closer. I'm about 1.5-2hrs away depending where exactly they are. Cheaper for me to get it shipped.


----------

